# Searching for a Breeder, No Responses, Advice Needed



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello!

I'm new to the forum. I have been a long time admirer of Maltese and finally am at a point in my life where I can add one to my family. 

Over the past 2 months I've been very intensely researching breeders. I live in Missouri, which is a very well known puppy mill state and it is incredibly hard to find reputable breeders here who aren't just fronts for puppy mills. Therefore, I expanded my search to states within a reasonable driving distance (IL, IA, KS, AR, etc.) or a 2 hour or less non-stop plane ride (TX, TN, MN, OH, GA, etc.). Utilizing this forum (I was a lurker for a long time) and the AMA Breeder Referral List, I came up with a list of 5 breeders I was interested in, some who said they had puppies available on their website, some who didn't (we're willing to wait for the right dog). 

Using the advice in the Puppy Buying Etiquette thread, I decided to dip my foot out and reach out to two of the breeders on my list about 3 weeks ago. I sent a very though email about how I found them, why I was specifically interested in them as a breeder and the maltese as a breed, my household/lifestyle, etc. One breeder responded after a few days that they had puppies available, to which I replied, after not hearing back for a little over a week, I decided to try a phone call and about a week later have still not heard back. The other breeder I contacted never responded. 

I'm thinking about reaching out to one of the other breeders on my list, but they appear connected to one of the breeders I've already contacted, so I don't want to seem like I'm just indiscriminately spamming breeders looking for puppies. 

Any advice on how to proceed with communicating with breeders (not sure if I'm doing something to turn them off to me) or any referrals for breeders located in MO or nearby states would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

There are two great breeders that are active on SM. I know for sure Carina does not have any pups right now .. but maybe you could give Stacy a quick PM. Bellaratamaltese- I am not sure if she has any pups right now or not. But is highly one of the best. Please, don't loose patience!! 

I suggested Adura to you because my very best friend ever got a male from her 4-5 months ago and he is precious precious... 

Good luck!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Who are the parents of your friend's pup from Adura? That's where Georgie is from too...maybe they're related? I'd love to see a picture of him 




Chardy said:


> There are two great breeders that are active on SM. I know for sure Carina does not have any pups right now .. but maybe you could give Stacy a quick PM. Bellaratamaltese- I am not sure if she has any pups right now or not. But is highly one of the best. Please, don't loose patience!!
> 
> I suggested Adura to you because my very best friend ever got a male from her 4-5 months ago and he is precious precious...
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I would recommend you find a breeder you connect with, and of course like the look of their pups. Even if you don't get one right away, the right breeder, who will be there for you in the future is so important! If you don't hear back right away, consider that they may be busy at a show or something


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Who are the parents of your friend's pup from Adura? That's where Georgie is from too...maybe they're related? I'd love to see a picture of him



Hi His father is Camo and his mother is Diva. My friend Terre is a member here but couldn't figure out how to post the pic!! So here is Denne. He was a year old in June I think.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How adorable


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Chardy said:


> There are two great breeders that are active on SM. I know for sure Carina does not have any pups right now .. but maybe you could give Stacy a quick PM. Bellaratamaltese- I am not sure if she has any pups right now or not. But is highly one of the best. Please, don't loose patience!!
> 
> I suggested Adura to you because my very best friend ever got a male from her 4-5 months ago and he is precious precious...
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I reached out to Adura. Love the look of those dogs. Hopefully I'll hear something back.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck in finding your perfect puppy!


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm happy to announce that we found a puppy! We'll become the parents to a beautiful 10 month old boy on the 27th from Adura. Chardy, I think our pup is your friend's pup half-brother. His dad is Camo too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That is wonderful--congratulations!!


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to this forum! It was so helpful to me when I became a malt parent about 13 1/2 yrs ago! post pics!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy for you..


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

rmh2009 said:


> I'm happy to announce that we found a puppy! We'll become the parents to a beautiful 10 month old boy on the 27th from Adura. Chardy, I think our pup is your friend's pup half-brother. His dad is Camo too!


Congrats!!! You got yourself a cutie pie for sure and from a breeder that is very well respected! I am sure Terre will be in touch with you soon!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I am a fan of older pups after getting my Sissy at 11 months old! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'll be watching for pictures of your little boy!!! So exciting!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, that's wonderful news! Happy to hear you have found a puppy!

Looking so much forward to see photos of your baby soon!


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! We are so excited about bringing him home in a few weeks and can't wait to share pictures with everyone once he's here


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations and can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations! When do we get to see a picture  soon, I hope! We're traveling right now and hoping to meet Terre sometime next week to reunite Georgie with Denne...I wonder if they'll remember each other. Camo is Georgie's dad too...so yesss they're related! SOOOOO much fun. I really kind of missed the puppy stage. Getting an older one was a very different bonding experience...she just loves everyone, I'm not SO special, although she does sleep with me and comes running to me if something spooks her


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! :wub:


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

congrats on your fur baby:aktion033:


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats !! Post lots of pics !


----------

